

Google To Shut Down Orkut September 30 - varjag
http://en.blog.orkut.com/

======
johnsteve
HAHAHAHHAHA I remember how cool people were during Orkut times. My name would
have been J()#|\| $t3\/3

------
JackpotDen
Ragequitting the world cup has never been so stylish.

